# opinions on 2012?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Has anybody seen the movie 2012 and have any opinions? I'm thinking of going to see it sometime next week in the theater. Is it worth it or should I wait for the BluRay?


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't seen it either. I think it's going to be a lot like The Day After. Meaning a fun movie, good FX but totally implausible and not based on any science and facts whatsoever. But hey... it's a popcorn movie!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I loved The day after tomorrow as you said totally over the top for believability but non the less Fun. I'm probably gong Tomorrow to see 2012.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes I think people forget movies are supposed to be fun!

My wife is going back to school and her Astronomy teacher totally trashed 2012 and went on and on about how unrealistic it is. Movies are never realistic, even the ones that are supposedly based 'true events'. Let's face it, Hollywood could make a movie of my life and make it look interesting! Granted it wouldn't resemble anything that actually happened in my life!

I won't be going to the theater to see 2012, but I will definitely be getting it on DVD when it comes out. I'm a sucker for disaster flicks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

wbassett said:


> I won't be going to the theater to see 2012, but I will definitely be getting it on DVD when it comes out. I'm a sucker for disaster flicks!


I rarely go myself but my wife still likes to go once in a while just to get out. We both much prefer our home Theater. This movie will be a must get on BluRay.

Its funny how Hollywood takes something as simple as the end of the Myan calendar that makes no reference to the world ending and make it into a disaster movie.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> I rarely go myself but my wife still likes to go once in a while just to get out. We both much prefer our home Theater. This movie will be a must get on BluRay.
> 
> Its funny how Hollywood takes something as simple as the end of the Myan calendar that makes no reference to the world ending and make it into a disaster movie.


lol yeah in reality it is closer to the Y2K bug than an epic disaster! The internal unix clock is (or was) based on the Myan calander and is rumored to stop in 2012, causing all unix based systems to crash. Again, that's the doomsayer predictions. I spent my Y2K New Years Eve locked up in a command center preparing for the worse. Our company even brought in a fleet of Winnebago's for us to stay in 'just in case'. They weren't too thrilled at me when I said if the world actually did shut down I wasn't going to sleep in an RV out in the parking lot, I would be heading home to get my family and make sure they were safe!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, My wife and I went this past weekend to see it.

It once again reminds me why I love our Home theater...The video was not clear and sharp the subtitles were out of focus and the sound was not what I call dramatic compared to what I have at home and the megaplex theater we go to is a very good quality THX certified with seating in the screen were were in for about 600 .

The movie is defiantly full of dramatic scenes but the first 30min are a bit slow and I found myself wondering when the action was going to start.
Given the movie is made by the same producer who did The Day after tomorrow My expectations were quite high as I really enjoyed that movie.

Sadly this movie misses the mark although the special effects are great and there is lots of destruction it was way over the top and so unbelievable :unbelievable: it actually ruined the story.
There is a stupid story line mixed into the main story that is totally unnecessary and cheesy.

I dont think this movie is a "high on the list to buy" but just for the special effects its worth a look and listen but dont bother to see it in the theater..


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Didn't see that one yet, but I heard some very positive comments and some less positive ones.


----------

